# Are my cockatiel pair mating already??



## CocoX

Heyy so I’m kind of new to owning birds, but I’ve done my research before getting my two cockatiels. They came as a pair at 6 months old (although I feel that the female might be little older) and it’s been about 4 months since I got them. Recently they’ve been acting a little strange and sitting on the bottom of the cage and chewing stuff they normally don’t, so I’m getting a little worried that it’s hormone season. I don’t really want eggs, and and looking on ways to stop it, if that’s is what is happening. I’m not really sure so I was looking for a bit of help here


----------



## tielfan

Here's some information on natural hormone control: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-hormones.html


----------



## LordOfAllAnkur

1 easy trick lower the temperature of room than of the mating season dont low it below 18°C. Use AC or temperature controler.


----------



## Daytontiel

I can tell you one thing, lowing temperature will not help. My cockatiels can success breed and raise babies in early spring at 60F (15.5c) or above. Please follow tielfan's link, which is very helpful!


----------



## CocoX

tielfan said:


> Here's some information on natural hormone control: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-hormones.html


Thank you, this helped a lot!!


----------

